# Refractometer Sg-alcohol Correction Chart



## MaltyHops (28/8/10)

Hi Guys,

For those using a refractometer, below is a chart showing corrections for a range
of starting Original Gravities from 1030 to 1070 (in steps of 2 SG units) for when
you want to check SG readings without having to switch the PC on.

Also: Refractometer thread

View attachment 40468


----------



## MaltyHops (30/8/10)

Hi Again,

Found a minor error with the labeling for the 1030 track so here is an
update to that chart (will delete the original chart shortly).

Also here is another chart for O.G. range from 1070 to 1120 (in steps
of 2.5 SG units) for those messing with higher grav brews.

Tom.



View attachment 40497


----------



## MaltyHops (11/10/10)

Hi Guys,

Not sure what I was thinking when I created the 1120-1070 chart with
2.5 as the grid unit size but this was driving me batty so have redrawn
that chat with grid unit size of 2.

T.


----------



## MaltyHops (1/10/11)

For those using refractometers, I finally remembered to draw off
enough for a hydrometer check today before tipping in bulk priming
sugar - had been thinking I needed to check the accuracy of these
refrac correction charts for a while.

Anyways, had a belgian ale with OG of 1.067 finished about two
weeks ago and been cc-ing at 12C which read dead on 1.030 on
my refractometer which according to the 70-30 chart means it is
actually 1.007. The hydrometer reading was 1.008 so it seems to
work pretty well enough  

T.


----------



## Spork (9/10/11)

This is great! Thanks MaltyHops.
Had been using refract on brew day but hydro to check fermentation.
This will make it simple to use refract. for fermentation and use less beer without referring to various calcs. Unless I want to taste etc. Printed and hung in brewery.


----------



## MaltyHops (15/12/12)

Updated version that might be easier to read - especially if you can't print in colour.





Need to follow the link, of course :lol:


----------

